# 10x10 display



## donna75126 (Jul 10, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to set up a 10x10 booth?  Should I use two tables in a L shape? I have a small bakers rack but I was told not to put anything down low that requires stooping.  Also, what size of a banner should I use.  I was going to get one or two of the boxes that are shaped like a treasure chest (the kind you get at hobby lobby , joanns) and fill that up with bags of bath bombs or bath salts.  I also saw a cute thing using cupcake stand and sit single bagged bath bombs on.. 

My granddaughter and I are doing Bath Salts, Bath Bombs and Sugar Scrubs..


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 13, 2012)

I use 2 of the 6' tables and set up in an L shape unless I get an outside corner.  When setting up in an L shape if I am outside I let the location of the sun descide what side the L goes on.  I also purchased a sun screen from a greenhouse supply and a handful of quick clamps that works great for keeping the sun off your soaps and still letting some wind blow through.  I got one that filters 60% of the sun and next time I will get one that filters 80%.


----------



## semplice (Aug 1, 2012)

The L shape works well in attracting customers.  I observe other vendors at my shows, and I notice that the ones who set their tables up where you have to actually walk inside the tent don't get as many sales.  When people are walking by, you have to position your products where they are eye-catching to the casual passerby.  From what I've observed (and I've only been doing this for a year), people don't browse craft shows like they would a store.  There's another soaper/body care vendor that does one of my main markets, and her tent is set up like a store.  You have to walk into the tent to see the products, and she has shelves, tables, etc.  It's a GREAT setup, but too much to take in to the person strolling by.  Don't make it too complicated.


----------



## donna75126 (Aug 1, 2012)

thank you.. I do not have a walk in tent. We were just going to use a ez up awning tent thing. And I only have two tables and was going to cover them in maybe a green with a banner hanging in front of one.  We were going to put some of the bath bombs on a cupcake stand and then maybe put some in a small treasure box thing that you get from the fabric stores or craft stores.. And use some of the step displays that you use in pantrys.. I do not know how to display bath salts..


----------



## semplice (Aug 2, 2012)

That's what I meant by tent - one of the awnings/pop-ups/ez-up things.  Sounds like you have the right idea.

I've seen bath bombs in baskets or bowls.


----------

